# Height and Weight of Kubota 90hp



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Any chance one of you know what the height of a Kubota M9000 might be? My trailer deck sits 32" off the ground and I fear if I put this tractor on it I won't be able to clear overpasses.

Your help is appreciated.

ussmileyflag tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

97.6".....................


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.deenimplement.com/kubota_m-specs8290.htm Depends on tire size.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;576726 said:


> 97.6".....................


That's nothing...I can haul that easily then. Thanks, Dave!

(Any chance you know the weight?)

EDIT: Thanks for the link


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;576730 said:


> That's nothing...I can haul that easily then. Thanks, Dave!
> 
> (Any chance you know the weight?)
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the link


I don't know, you still have the FORD don't you.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

tractor without cab and loader weighs 6200 probabaly add another 3k with loader and cab


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

About 8 feet depending on tire size.

About 6000lbs, plus a 1000 or so for the loader

PLUS, if the tires are loaded that can add another 1500+ lbs

Figure 9000lbs to be safe.


----------



## Brook (Dec 15, 2007)

I am looking to purchase that same tractor. Will it do the job. Is It under powered for heavy snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Brook;578049 said:


> I am looking to purchase that same tractor. Will it do the job. Is It under powered for heavy snow.


Depends on blade size.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Brook - What are you looking to put in front of it? I found a 10' box plow for a decent price so that's what I would like to run. My only problem is finding a tractor that's priced right to push it around 

Everything I've found so far is not close to me at all. Kinda frustrating...


----------



## Brook (Dec 15, 2007)

JD Dave;578064 said:


> Depends on blade size.


I have a commercial 10ft boss v


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Brook;578561 said:


> I have a commercial 10ft boss v


Will be an easy push. You might want wings.


----------

